# Help ID this stove



## execute.method (Nov 24, 2012)

I'm posting here because I don't know if this is an EPA stove or not. Does anyone know what this stove is? It says traditions on it. The seller is out of town and I won't know for sure from him til Monday. 

It's a really cool looking stove!







Thanks in advance.


----------



## HotCoals (Nov 24, 2012)

Did you notice if it had a cat or tubes inside?
Looks way before epa certified stoves to me though..but i could be wrong..lol.
Pretty cool looking!


----------



## execute.method (Nov 24, 2012)

HotCoals said:


> Did you notice if it had a cat or tubes inside?


 
Sorry, I don't know. I haven't gone to look at it yet because the seller is out of town. I was just trying to research it beforehand. It looks almost the same as this earth stove t150c, but without the glass.


----------



## HotCoals (Nov 24, 2012)

execute.method said:


> Sorry, I don't know. I haven't gone to look at it yet because the seller is out of town. I was just trying to research it beforehand. It looks almost the same as this earth stove t150c, but without the glass.


Wow that really does look similar!


----------



## execute.method (Nov 24, 2012)

Found it! It's an Earth Stove T100, but I'm not sure if it's the SC model. It's definitely a cat stove though.


----------



## HotCoals (Nov 24, 2012)

execute.method said:


> Found it! It's an Earth Stove T100, but I'm not sure if it's the SC model. It's definitely a cat stove though.


Good job!


----------



## sticks (Nov 24, 2012)

I would say it is an Earth Stove. Earth Stove started their Traditions series in the mid to late 80's. They imported it from Taiwan. I cant remember if they had a solid  with glass option or not. The made a gas version as well.


----------



## execute.method (Nov 24, 2012)

I read a few posts that these were good stoves, but can't find any info on BTUs, dimensions, etc.


----------



## execute.method (Nov 24, 2012)

lograck has the epa data for this stove.

Looks like 43k BTU/hr @ 72% efficiency for the T100 model and 35k BTU/hr @ 72% efficiency on the T100SC. These #s are from the EPA tests.


----------

